# pw usernext ignoring -C in FreeBSD 10



## Mike Selner (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi, It pw(8) is ignoring the -C switch in FreeBSD10. It worked fine in FreeBSD9.
I use this switch to specify an alternate pw.conf file in certain circumstances.

It appears that usr.sbin/pw/pw_user.c and usr.sbin/pw/pw_group.c have a typo in getopt:

```
getopt(argc, argv, "Cq"))
```
should be

```
getopt(argc, argv, "C:q"))
```
I patched my system and it worked as expected.

Where should I send the patch?

thank you


----------



## kpa (Jun 4, 2016)

File a PR at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi


----------



## bapt@ (Jun 4, 2016)

Fixed, thanks for reporting


----------

